# Member statuses???



## elvish-queen (Mar 19, 2002)

How do you get the great member statuses???
I am kinda sick of junior member, i don't have all the time in the world to send posts! A lot of things could be better than 'junior member'.
PLEASE tell me!


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 19, 2002)

Just post, post, post, post, post, post, post!  I think after 50 you are a 'Member', and after 100 you are a 'Senior Member'. I think a better way of adopting the statuses would be according to the time the member has been on the board, or even better how often he visits the boards. Hmm...


----------



## Eonwe (Mar 19, 2002)

number of posts is not necessarily an indication of a member's status on the forum  There are some that don't post much that are very valued by others, and there are some that post very much that are...


----------



## Ancalagon (Mar 19, 2002)

I have been on this forum since the day and hour it began. I have averaged around 3 posts per day without fail. Post counts are totally meaningless to be honest, for who can say that their count reflects the quality of their contribution? I suggest you do not 'post, post, post' as my old friend Ponti would have you do. 

The Webmaster has recently reintroduced the ability to manage your member status by altering your custom user status after 100 posts. Be patient, it really doesnt take that long.


----------



## ReadWryt (Mar 20, 2002)

Yeah man, Anc there has MANY MANY MANY more meaningfull posts then me, and HE doesn't get to wear the tights with the big red "SM" on them, but that doesn't mean that he contributes less then me in the Active Hands On Visible Moderator department either! Don't trust or make bank on everything you see attached to someone's name, some of us are really just Moderator guys who do boring administrative and logistical stuff.

Post counts are for Freudian thinkers anyways..."OooooOoh, I bet mine's higher then YOURS!"


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 5, 2002)

Hehehehee, just noticed the 'freudian' relevance of post counts there. Excellent.....did I laugh


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ancalagon _
> *I have been on this forum since the day and hour it began. I have averaged around 3 posts per day without fail. Post counts are totally meaningless to be honest, for who can say that their count reflects the quality of their contribution? I suggest you do not 'post, post, post' as my old friend Ponti would have you do.
> 
> The Webmaster has recently reintroduced the ability to manage your member status by altering your custom user status after 100 posts. Be patient, it really doesnt take that long. *



Three posts a day eh Ancalagon? Try 9.5 for me and going up, up, up! I am not sure how the maths works on the forum though. OK, I'll admit it, I am a maths freak. I have topped the year in maths for the last two years running. And, Ancalagon, I worked out what my average should be, and trust me, there's a big difference! What I have noticed is that once you have posted your average and begin to post over that average, with each post your average goes up 0.01! How does that work?


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 20, 2002)

> OK, I'll admit it, I am a maths freak



Math is Evil!

Thats why my degrees are in history.

and remember, History is not boring, but most historians are.


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 20, 2002)

I have to agree Rangerdave, Mathematicians are Saurons accountants!

History and English, now they are subjects worth investing time and energy into.


----------

